# Community?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

What other fish have you successfully kept with your betta's? I have read seperate posts with comments on it, i am not asking for recommendations just what have you personally had success with?*c/p*


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

My betta is in a tank by himself, but from what I've read, any fish that has a flowing long tail might be a distraction and cause aggression in the betta. Fish like guppies and Swordtails...I'm sure there are others out there. Definitely keep them with non-aggressive, community fish.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

ive kept my betta's with a variety of fish. I had kept one with gouramis, convicts and tiger barbs. i currently have a male and female with a male and female flagfish, 2 pencilfish and 2 guppies.

*c/p**c/p*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

angels
neons
gourami's
barbs
kuhlis
sharks
danios(long fin)
corydoras 
guppies

no violent acts. several different betta's


----------



## Melvis (Aug 3, 2008)

Tetras, pecilfish. corydoras, rams - all fine.


----------

